# Honey and comb smells like sweet pickles.



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have several hives on an alfalfa field with some salt cedar and creosote bush nearby. Just pulled off two supers that have very clear amber honey with a slight smell reminiscent of "sweet pickles". Very odd. The capped comb even smelled of it. Tastes like applesauce, my kids say.

Any idea what can make this smell. I suspect the combination of creosote and salt cedar.


----------

